# GUI Builder für Eclipse?



## blacky69 (10. Feb 2012)

Gibt es für eclipse ein Plugin für ein GUI-Editor?
Sodass ich nicht alles von Hand eintippen muss.

Oder muss ich dann auf Netbeans ausweichen?


----------



## Gast2 (10. Feb 2012)

blacky69 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es für eclipse ein Plugin für ein GUI-Editor?
> Sodass ich nicht alles von Hand eintippen muss.
> 
> Oder muss ich dann auf Netbeans ausweichen?



Let me google that for you 2. Ergebnis!!!!!!!


----------

